# My guy friend is suddenly claiming to be married!!



## nyx11 (Jul 4, 2014)

I got in touch with one of my old guy friends. He now lives in another city and I encountered him there. met him briefly as I was in a hurry and I totally forgot to take his phone number and other stuff.

I was never in love with my friend but now I think I have taken a liking to this guy.
I searched him on Facebook and have found him but he is very inactive on FB. 
He is in film industry, relatively popular and has a good amount of female fans.

He hasn't really spoken about his love life. But the people in his FB claim he has no girlfriend.
Whatever public parties he attends, he comes alone. And he acts like he is single.
Like when he is on job, I haven't heard or seen any women visiting him.

There was a video of him and a foreigner girl in which I also noticed that some foreigner girl was giving him a lot of attention and he was thoroughly enjoying it. 
She even kissed him on his cheeks and he was quite happy.

All of a sudden on a radio show he claimed he is married!
For 2 years!
At first he skipped the question when he was asked if he single but later when asked again he paused for a while and said he is married!

I cannot believe this. He has never been spotted with any female. Whatever home photos I saw of him where of him alone. He acts like a single guy. Be it at home, beach or even at his workplace. 
He is either with his friends. If he really has a wife, wouldn't she visit him at work or accompany him to the places he goes too? 
Wouldn't she take pics with him too? He is in limelight so how can he hide his marriage for 2 years? Why would he hide?

He said nobody asked him and since he is not a big star, he didn't tell about his personal life. What type of excuse is this?
Even junior actors are open about their marital status.

He went to his hometown and he coincidently met his close female friend on the flight whom he started taking photos with. Even then his wife wasn't around.

How can anyone be ashamed of being married or showing his wife? He NEVER put up photos of his wife. Only his pictures.

All of a sudden he puts up a picture with woman and claims he is married since all his fan girls were shocked that he acted single!!
Is he lying?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

He's married. His wife does not like being in the public eye. I cannot blame her.

Leave him alone.


----------



## sungod (Feb 23, 2014)

I think this dude is fraudulent. His wife does not like being seen with him too? visiting him? allows him to befriend femalle friends intimately? Dubious
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ReidWright (May 15, 2014)

maybe he wants to keep his private life....private


----------



## imtamnew (May 13, 2013)

Why do you care
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nyx11 (Jul 4, 2014)

I cannot believe how can someone who is married pretend as if he is single and has issues accepting his status.
How can anyone treat his wife and marriage like this?


----------



## nyx11 (Jul 4, 2014)

EleGirl said:


> He's married. His wife does not like being in the public eye. I cannot blame her.
> 
> Leave him alone.


Wrong. She does not go out with him? Does not like to take pictures or even show herself once? Even when they not in public eye? What the heck. He is flirting with his fans and other foreign interviewers. I dont get this.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

nyx11 said:


> Wrong. She does not go out with him? Does not like to take pictures or even show herself once? Even when they not in public eye? What the heck. He is flirting with his fans and other foreign interviewers. I dont get this.


It's his job to flirt with fans and foreign interviewers. 

It's perfectly reasonable for her to not want to be in the public eye.

I am part owner of a talent agency in LA, California. Part of what I do with the company is to work with our people in managing the public image of our clients. We set up twitter, Facebook, websites, instagram, etc. And we have a staff that manages these sites for our clients. A lot of the time it's not even the client (or the "start") who is posting, it's our staff. The client works with us because they do not want to the public poking around in their private lives. So very little info is put out about their real life.

Most of what you in social media is nothing more than what the star/client and their manager/agent wants you to see.

It's a fantasy world.


----------



## nyx11 (Jul 4, 2014)

EleGirl said:


> It's his job to flirt with fans and foreign interviewers.
> 
> It's perfectly reasonable for her to not want to be in the public eye.
> 
> ...


He has no manager. He says he manages himself. I think he is disrespectful and ashamed of his marriage.
I am really ashamed to call him my friend. Pretending to be single and not wanting women to know he is married is awful.
God bless his poor wife. If he really is married.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

He may also own a dog and a riding mower. If he didn't mention it, it could be because his private life is, well, ....private. If I'm not hunting and you aint a game warden, why would I whip out my license?


----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

"Friend" ehh?

hehe

People use that word SO loosely. He is NOT your friend, just a guy that wanted to get between your legs at some point in the past.

And now you want to get into his pants....which really doesn't make you a friend either.

:sleeping:


----------

